# Mech Mod Starter Pack



## JakesSA (5/5/14)

I've been looking with longing (or 'needy' as my wife calls 'em) eyes at the mechanical mods and RBA/RDAs for a while now but the choices really are bewildering. 

Thinking that there may be a few others with this problem (and not having the patience to wait for SlowTech), I was thinking a group buy may be in order but I really need some input from the mech mod regulars as to what might constitute a good starting point?

From my newbie perspective I figure the 69 Atmomixani clone might be good starting point for the mod side. It has a side fire button which can screw on top or bottom which may be less of an adjustment for those used to side fire devices. The button also locks with a twist as I understand it. Got the adjustable airhole and being telescopic has less parts to keep track of .. if that's even important. 

Coupled with the Kayfun 3.1 I can probably get them landed here at +- R650 all in for 5 kits and include some Kanthal with each.

I am thinking however that a nice dripper or Genesis style might be a slightly easier place to start? Choices, choices... 

Here is a pic of some person's 69 clone..


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/14)

I have a 69 and wouldn't reccomend it as a starter mod unless you mechanically adept or like fiddling the switch does give issues rather a good nemmi clone or m16 sentinel or k100. K100 and sentinal are simple telescopics that just work.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (6/5/14)

Thanks @Gazzacpt !

Pity that, I rather liked the idea of a side fire .. not much to choose from there though. 

Do you think the Stingray might be a viable alternative to the Nemesis?


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/5/14)

I haven't had a stingray in my hands so I couldn't tell you but someone that owns one will wonder along and offer an opinion.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (6/5/14)

Thanks again, would you venture an opinion on a good starting point for RBA/RDA?


----------



## Lee_T (7/5/14)

I recommend the nemesis clone and an igo L if you want to drip. I've had bad experiences with Genesis style devices and avoid them like the plague now. Best flavor is from dripping, but it can be inconvenient.

If you're really itching for a sidefire, i like the Poldiac.


Lee


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

I am not a fan of the side buttons, especially on clones. If you read the reviews, they all give problems.

Imho opinion the bestest clone mech mod out there is the Launcher V2. For an atomizer look at the Squape for simplicity, but the same principles as the Kayfun. These can be imported from Fastech for below R500.00.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

